# Correct Way To Connect?



## HowellsP (Jul 12, 2007)

How would you connect to the "house" sound system? Straight into a DI box with a return to your amp or mic the amp? I'm asking as my buddies play Marshalls and connect to a DI box from the "line out" on the amp and they blow me away ( cant hear me playing ). My setup is Shure wireless into Digitech RP250 to Di box input, Di box out to 100 watt open back Peavey ValveKing 212 amp. Should I mic the amp instead?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

with a microphone. an SM57 would be a good start, there's a thread on this recently, in fact.. 

the DI out you're sending is a dry guitar out, unless there's some pedals you're not mentioning.. you could feed that to a redbox, or a tech 21 pedal or something, that would give you a more distorted guitar send out and some speaker emulation... but the question is basically "why would you send a different sound to the audience than what you're playing around?"

a microphone is definitely the way to go. that being said, sound guys love the DIs because they're way easier. if you ended up with that setup to please a sound guy (or gal), you're better to just turn your amps down (not that i think you'll listen to me, lol)

this is for an electric rig. DI is the way to go with an acoustic.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

+1 I'm with Suttree. It sounds like all your sending the house is the sound from your RP250. Doesn't the Valveking have a speaker emulated line out on the back? If not get yourself an SM57 to mic the amp. Lot's of venues have a few house mics available to the bands.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

With the rig you're using I would mic the amp.

Going direct is the best solution if you're using a modeler, but with a conventional amp a mic works fine. As has been said, you should send the audience the same thing you're hearing.

And any soundman worth his weight in merde would NOT want a dry direct signal from an effects unit as his only source for a guitar.


----------



## HowellsP (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm not sending the sound guy a different signal, he's getting what I'm getting. The amp really just acts like a monitor and it doesn't have a "line out" just an external speaker jack. All effects etc. from the RP250 are still sent directly to the soundguy.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

HowellsP said:


> I'm not sending the sound guy a different signal, he's getting what I'm getting. The amp really just acts like a monitor and it doesn't have a "line out" just an external speaker jack. All effects etc. from the RP250 are still sent directly to the soundguy.


the guitar amp is still a major colouration of your sound. what's coming out of the DI is going to be quite a bit different. if you want to keep using it, then i'd recommend a speaker emulation device (the redbox i mentioned). but i still think things are going to sound better if you mic the guitar amp.


----------



## HowellsP (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes that's what I'm thinking



Thanks!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> I prefer the Sennheiser e609. It's not a lot of money, and it is designed to hang from the mic cable in front of the speaker cabinet. It's one less mic stand to carry.
> 
> The off axis response of the SM57 is lousy, and, IMHO, hanging an SM57 by the cord in front of a speaker is a lousy compromise.



I don't like hanging ANY mic by a cord, even a Sennheiser. Your amp has a pouch for the mic. That's different. I like the rigidity of a proper stand.

I'm shopping for 609s on E-bay, but people are paying too much for them these days so I might as well buy from a store.


----------

